# ماكينات راوتر وماكينات بلازما وماكينات ليزر ووتر جيت وتنيات وفرايز ومقصات ودرافيل



## kimo_romancy (4 مارس 2010)

*1- لدينا ماكينات **بلازما انجليزيه** فنحن الوكيل الحصرى فى مصر لشركه(**techserv** )الانجليزيه وتحتوى البلازما على افضل تورش فى العالم (**thermal**dynamics**) ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل لمده 24 شهر*​ 
*2-يوجد لدينا ماكينات **ليزر صينى** فنحن وكيل لشركه(**shenhui**laser**)الصينيه وهى من اكبر الشركات فى الصين التى تنتج ماكينات وانظمه القطع والحفر بالليزر ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل قطع الغيار لمده 18 شهر*​ 
*3- يوجد لدينا ماكينات **راوتر صينى** فنحن وكيل شركه( **jinan**yihai cnc router**)الصينيه وهى من اكبر الشركات التى تنتج ماكينات القطع والتشكيل بالبنط(راوتر) ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل لمده18 شهر*​ 
*4-يوجد لدينا ماكينات **وترجيت انجليزيه** فنحن الوكيل الحصرى فى مصر لشركه(**techserv** )الانجليزيه وتحتوى الماكينه على افضل طلمبه فى العالم (**kmt**) ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل لمده24 شهر*​ 
*5- كما يوجد لدينا ايضا فرايز ودرافيل وتنايات ومقصات*​ 
*للاتصال:*
*ايميل: [email protected]*​ 
*موبيل: 353-79-44-011-002*
*موبيل: 18-65-783-019-002*
*أ.محمد عصام*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 مارس 2010)

اين المشرفون
دمتم بخير


----------



## kimo_romancy (5 مارس 2010)

اعتذر عن انى وضعت اعلانات انا اسف جدا


----------



## kimo_romancy (5 مارس 2010)

اعتذر عن وضع اعلانات انا اسف جدا


----------



## cch (6 مارس 2010)

Gooooooooooooo


----------

